# С Новым 2014 годом.



## грум (31 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте.Поздравляю вас и ваших близких с наступающим 2014 годом.Желаю здоровья,счастья в личной жизни и всего всего самого хорошего.Что-бы все беды обошли вас стороной.


----------



## Кирилл (31 Дек 2013)

Наконец то декабрь закончился!

Поздравляю всех - всех!


----------



## Sandor (31 Дек 2013)

Поздравляю! Всем желаю здоровья и по больше хороших новостей!


----------



## Drongo (31 Дек 2013)

Поздравляю всех. Желаю всем душевного равновесия, счастья в доме и в душе.

Спасибо всем за пожелания и поздравления.


----------



## orderman (31 Дек 2013)

Всех с Новым Годом! И пусть в новом году осуществлятся все ваши желания!


----------



## mike 1 (31 Дек 2013)

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом!


----------



## Santei (31 Дек 2013)

С наступающим Новым Годом ! Пусть все ваши заветные мечты исполнятся.


----------



## shestale (31 Дек 2013)

С наступающим Новым Годом!!!
Да минуют вас печали в наступающем году!
Всех благ, здоровья и удачи!


----------



## Sfera (31 Дек 2013)

*




*

*Подарит сказку Новый год
И исполнение желаний,
Ваш сын нетбук приобретет,
А дочка — книжку для гаданий.

Ваш кот наестся колбасы,
Собака — много мяса.
Узнают все, что Новый год
Приносит много счастья.

Пусть Новый год придет и к Вам
С мешком большущим смеха,
На санках снежных привезет
Любви Вам и успеха.*


----------



## glax24 (31 Дек 2013)

С наступающим новым годом!


----------



## map (31 Дек 2013)

C наступающим!!!
http://www.playcast.ru/view/4114588/daea4948f3c4bcb6399ba002fed70ed13a6e2e8dpl

зы. извините ,не знаю как картинкой вставить.


----------



## Сашка (31 Дек 2013)

Поздравляю))


----------



## akok (31 Дек 2013)

C Новым Годом!


----------



## regist (31 Дек 2013)

*C новым годом!*
*Нажимай на стрелочки и создай себе новогоднюю сказку!!!*​


----------



## Phoenix (31 Дек 2013)

С наступающим 2014 !


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2013)

regist написал(а):


> *C новым годом!*
> *Нажимай на стрелочки и создай себе новогоднюю сказку!!!*​






*Сказка от МТС*





*Поздравляю Всех с 2014 годом!*​


----------



## thyrex (31 Дек 2013)

​


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2013)

*КОРОБОЧКА ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ЖЕЛАНИЙ!!!*


----------



## regist (31 Дек 2013)

*HEX календарь на 2014 год.*





источник.​


----------



## iskander-k (31 Дек 2013)

С Новым Годом !!!!


----------



## Phoenix (31 Дек 2013)

regist написал(а):


> HEX календарь на 2014 год.


----------



## edde (1 Янв 2014)

С наступившим! Ура!


----------



## Arbitr (1 Янв 2014)

ну вот.. думал первым поздравлю в наступившем.. Эд таки опередил зараска))
все с ноым годом. и пусть солнце всегда светит вам! идите прямо, смотрите смело, верьте в себя, и будет вам ЩаСтЕ ) 
С НоВыМ ГоДоМ ))))


----------



## aidoqa (1 Янв 2014)

C новым годом всех!!!


----------



## machito (1 Янв 2014)

*Всех с 2014 годом!!!*


----------



## Mistik (1 Янв 2014)

С новым годом!!!! Всех благ!!!


----------



## SNS-amigo (1 Янв 2014)

Здоровья, Счастья, Любви, Благополучия и Защиты в Новом 2014 году!


----------



## Mila (1 Янв 2014)

*Пусть вас не накажут ошибки,
Пусть вас обойдут все невзгоды,
Всегда вы встречайте с улыбкой
День радужный и непогоду!

Огромного светлого счастья,
Гармонии с чистой природой,
Добра и любви, и участья
Желаю, друзья! С Новым годом!*

*



*


----------



## Alex1983 (1 Янв 2014)

С Новым годом.


----------



## May-ya (1 Янв 2014)

Уважаемая команда форума, с Новым годом! Нам, чайникам и блондинкам, без вас было бы очень плохо . Счастья вам, успехов, сбычи мечт и денег много!!!


----------



## Dragokas (2 Янв 2014)

Елка на рабочий стол.
Автор: The Trick. Компилировал и проверял VB6-код я.
P.S. Лошадка в комплект не входит. 

Всех с Новым Годом !!!!!


----------

